
Ask HN: What's the best piece of software you use everyday? - gstipi
Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23803539 (Ask HN: What&#x27;s the worst piece of software you use everyday?), but with a more optimistic slant.<p>Great software is rare, but not unheard of - which software you use everyday is delightful, useful, rock-solid and pleasant to use?
======
auslegung
* neovim

* 1Password (caveat I work for 1Password)

------
throwaway888abc
Vscode

------
flatiron
IntelliJ

------
charlieroth
vim

------
Normille
iTerm

